# Introduction Post



## Babygotback (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello. Didn't think I'd ever need to be here to seek marriage advice. Unfortunately, here I am. 
I'm 46, married (H is 53). Been married almost 8 years, but have known each other since childhood. This is my 2nd narriage, his first.
I have 3 now grown kids, 3 dogs and a cat. I have a Masters degree in nursing and have been an RN for 20 years. I love reading and spending time with my best girlfriends and my kids.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Do you do side bends and sit ups ?

"Sir Mix Alot"


----------



## Babygotback (Jul 11, 2019)

Mr.Married said:


> Do you do side bends and sit ups ?
> 
> "Sir Mix Alot"


Haha! I should! But had surgery a month ago so am waiting for surgeon to clear me to exercise again. 

Baby Got Back always makes me want to dance. Love a good throwback song.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Welcome, sister. What can we help you with?


----------



## Babygotback (Jul 11, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> Welcome, sister. What can we help you with?


Thanks! It's late now and I'm mentally spent. I'll make a post tomorrow in the CWI section and see what others think.


----------



## Jus260 (Mar 24, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> Do you do side bends and sit ups ?
> 
> "Sir Mix Alot"


First thing I thought of was "LA face with the Oakland booty"


----------

